# Suche Buch für: Large Scale Web-Apps | Clustering | Scaling in Java ?



## thejavanewbie (17. Aug 2009)

Hallo Experten, 

ich hoffe die Frage ist hier korrekt (ist ja ein EE Thema)? 

Wer kann mir irgendwelche Bücher (gerne auf Englisch) zum Thema: 

"Large Scale Java Web-Apps"
Clustering 
Scaling 
(jeweils von Web-Apps) 

nennen/empfehlen.

Bin super dankbar für Tipps jeder Art (oder auch irgendwelche Tutorials oder andere Dokumente). 

Hab trotz Google Suche nichts wirkliche passendes gefunden? Mir geht es um die Konzeopte um zu verstehen wie man Anwendungen parallel auf meheren Servern betreiben kann, wie man sie entwickelt, dass Sie möglichst gut skalieren etc. (eBay arbeitet z.B. ja realtiv State- und Transaktionlos...aber wie sieht sowas in der Praxis dann aus...) 

Vielen Dank!!!!
Tim


----------



## JanHH (17. Aug 2009)

seam?


----------



## thejavanewbie (18. Aug 2009)

Hallo Jan,

danke für die Antwort.

Was ich suche ist eher ein Grundlagen-Buch, dass speziell auf die Probleme eingeht, um sehr asynchron (Messaging?), transaktionslos, statelos, partitioniert, geclustert etc zu arbeiten (wie man das machen müsste/muss wenn man kein Framework hat das einem das abnimmt.) und Anwendungen entwickelt, die auf einer geclusterten Infrastruktur laufen müssen wegen der hohen Anzahl an usern...

Seam ist sicherlich ein interessanter Ansatz (war im hibernate Buch ein Kaptiel drin), abgesehen dass es mir sehr um die Grundlagen geht, glaube ich dass auch seam nicht unendlich skaliert wenn man das nicth sauber auch mit den oben genannten Aspekten im Hintergrund, entwickelt hat. 

Freue mich sehr über weitere Tipps!

Vielen Dank!!

tim


----------



## JanHH (18. Aug 2009)

Aber so wie Du es beschreibst ist der Einsatz von EJB das richtige, die sind ja eigentlich für den Einsatz in verteilten Systemen mit hoher Skalierbarkeit konzipiert. Also halt in EJB einarbeiten..


----------



## thejavanewbie (19. Aug 2009)

hallo jan,

danke, werde mir ejb mal ansehen, ist dann sicherlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung;-)

danke
tim


----------

